

Ask HN: How to develop an idea to a startup - jijoy

Hi ,
  I have an idea about a product. But not sure , how big the potential use base. What is the normal steps people follow to develop an idea to a startup ?<p>Thanks
J
======
pbreit
It should be pretty easy to come up with a rough estimate of how big of a
market there is for your product or service. If you do believe you have an
idea for a product that lots of people would want, by all means pursue it. As
far as advice to help you out on your path, you could do worse than reading
some of pg's articles: <http://www.paulgraham.com/articles.html>

------
shahedkhan30
First thing is ask yourself is this idea what users need? Is this idea a want
or a need? Do you have any competitors that are doing the same?

